# Dandelion greens...



## tortoise_addict (Jan 20, 2009)

I use a lot of dandelion greens in my torts, uro, and dragons staple diet. The local health food store can not get them at the moment. They can get red leaf dandelion greens. Does anyone know if its the same and safe for reptile consumption? Is it just the color or a complete different green?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 20, 2009)

We would need a picture to tell what it is  

Also the dandelion greens sold in the grocerys stores are almost always chicory. It's just as good, but always good to know what your buying 

Danny


----------



## tortoise_addict (Jan 20, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> We would need a picture to tell what it is
> 
> Also the dandelion greens sold in the grocerys stores are almost always chicory. It's just as good, but always good to know what your buying
> 
> Danny



Thanks!!
I go to the organic market to buy them. My regular grocery store does not sell dandelion greens at all but chicory is good. Hmmm, I will have to buy some.
I have to buy a case at a time so here is the picture of what they look like before I have tons of useless dandelion greens.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks like one of the forms of Chicory.  

In my grocery stores what they sell as chicory is really curly endive, just to confuse you even more. 

Danny


----------



## tortoise_addict (Jan 20, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> That looks like one of the forms of Chicory.
> 
> In my grocery stores what they sell as chicory is really curly endive, just to confuse you even more.
> 
> Danny



LOL.
Its good to feed them, then I will buy the case.
Thanks!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 20, 2009)

Interesting discussion! I looked up some pictures and it seems like the dandelion greens I've found at Whole Foods are indeed dandelion greens, and the red ones labeled as red dandelion greens I saw at another local store seem to resemble the chicory. I bought curly endive and confirmed it was indeed endive. It seems to be one of the more nutritious lettuces (Ca to P ratio of about 2), while tasting good so we can actually use it all up quickly at our house.

Anyone know if they ever have baby dandelion greens in spring mix? I've bought spring mix that has the dark baby lettuces, and some resemble dandelion greens. Just curious since this particular brand is bulk, not in a bag to read off what is in the mix.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 20, 2009)

What's the verdict on this?







Sorry it isn't whole, I have been feeding it a few days.

Kristina


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 20, 2009)

It looks like Chicory to me Kristina. 

The dandelion looking leaves in spring mix Kate is oak leaf lettuce.

Danny


----------



## Kristina (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah, well, the oxalic acid level, Ca: P ratio, and protein/fat level of chicory is all perfectly fine. I get enormous bunches of the stuff, well over a pound, for $1.69, so I am not giving up on it 

Kristina


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Danny!

Kristina-I'm jealous of your produce prices. There is only one place near me that can even come close to that price for any greens, and they are small bunches of non-organic stuff (endive, collards, kale, etc). The dandelion greens I can get are $3-4!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 20, 2009)

I do have to say that I am lucky to get what I do for the prices that I do. I go through quite a bit a week (not as much as a lot of people, but definately more than what someone with 1-2 small torts does.) I feed greens to both Sullys, my aquatics, my iguana, several critters in my mixed vivarium, my birds, and my breeder mice (got to treat them as good as the reptiles that eat them  ) so they NEVER go bad around here. The stuff that is too big and stalky for the other critters get's wiped out by the Sullys.

AND I am soon adding a 1.2 group of Russians, so....

Kristina


----------

